# Cordless Drill Decision



## buffumjr (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a B&D Quantum 12V. 20 years plus. Rebuilt the battery packs twice. My only complaints are, it's 3/8" and it doesn't do high RPM, needed for small diameter bits.

My Craftsman corded drill, 30 years plus, is starting to smell of burned insulation when I use it, and the bushings scream. No parts available.

I need a new drill.

I read the thread about Dewalt Tools from 2011. Good stuff.

Here are what I'm considering.

Chicago Electric's 18V cordless. $45

Dewalt 970 kit, with 2 batteries, $89.

Ryobi 18V 1/2" with 2 batteries, $79.

The only attraction to Chicago Electric is replacement batteries are $14. I can't rebuild them for that! Dewalt NiCad replacement batteries are $40. At $1.75 for 1.2V NiCad cells, and 15 needed, that's $27 plus $10 shipping, or $37 to rebuild. Might as well buy new. Ryobi batteries are about the Dewalt price, but are LiIon.

Makita, Rigid, and Milwaukee are above my price range.

The single cordless will replace my dying corded, and my less than capable cordless.

I am basically a swarf rat, working in metal, but I occasionally do presentation boxes, and small items in wood. The new drill will have hundreds of roles in the shop and home.

I would appreciate your comments, and experiences with these.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The dewalt 970 is their promo set with the non xrp batteries. Have you considered the dewalt 771 kit at Home Depot that is the new 20v lithium ion kit? Still a more basic drill but newer technology.


----------



## buffumjr (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes, I had seen that one, but had forgotten the designation. Better?

Just on Home Depot. Ouch! $50-$80 for a replacement battery pack! I plan for what I buy to last the rest of my life, perhaps 20 years. Battery packs die. Anyone out there have experience with LiIon longevity? If they last longer than NiCad, it would be (?) worth it?

Saw an article in an old Home Shop Machinist, where a fellow built a belt pack and plug in cord for his drill. With motorcycle batteries, makes for LONG runtime. But then, that turns it into a corded drill, and you must take off, put on the heavy battery pack. Nah.

How blessed we are that we must decide among so many good things when we need to make a decision.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

My BIL has the 20v li-ion set and I have the 18v ni-cad. There's no comparison. The li-ion is way better. And the batteries last longer, he uses them commercially and never got more than a year out of nicad packs, he's still on his original batteries almost 2 years in...


----------



## buffumjr (Jan 9, 2015)

Yahoo! OK! Only $10 difference!


I bought a Dewalt direct drive contractor grade circular saw from a pawn shop. It was defective. Dewalt sent not only the right parts, but a can of grease. VERY impressed. I monstrously abuse that circular saw. I use it to cut treated 4x4, 3/4" plywood, and use it as a metal cutoff saw. Using my Craftsman circular saw for metal cutoff killed it trashcan dead. Can't stop that Dewalt. (it weighs about 20 lb) Hmmm.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The Craftsman NexTec line of 12 volt tools is excellent. One of the main advantages is that there are a whole series of tools that all use the same battery.

Since I bought the NxTec 12 volt drill my 2 big 19 volt drills are very seldom used. That Craftsman 12 volt has all of the power needed for the great majority of jobs. And, it is much smaller and easier to use.

George


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

2 things...

1. I show the 20v drill at 119.00 vs 89.00 for the 18v 

2. Home Depot has the replacement upgraded batteries for the 20v drill for 99 for 2....so battery price is the same.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> The Craftsman NexTec line of 12 volt tools is excellent. One of the main advantages is that there are a whole series of tools that all use the same battery.
> 
> Since I bought the NxTec 12 volt drill my 2 big 19 volt drills are very seldom used. That Craftsman 12 volt has all of the power needed for the great majority of jobs. And, it is much smaller and easier to use.
> 
> George



I agree the Nextec drill is top notch, I have it and the cordless multi tool, but I have found that it's not a direct replacement for a heavy duty drill especially if metal work is done. I use the Nextec 75% of the time to 25% for my dewalt 18v.


----------



## buffumjr (Jan 9, 2015)

ryan50hrl said:


> 2 things...
> 
> 1. I show the 20v drill at 119.00 vs 89.00 for the 18v
> 
> 2. Home Depot has the replacement upgraded batteries for the 20v drill for 99 for 2....so battery price is the same.


My local HAD them on sale for $99.95. Ace Hardware does have them at $99.95. Yes, looked today, HD, they're back up to $119.

Still waffling between Ryobi and Dewalt, but leaning toward Dewalt. But, $119 - $79 = $40. If it were $99 - $79, it would be a no brainer.

Oh yeah, did I mention a $100 HD gift card?

I'll sleep on it, tonight, and decide in the morning.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Ryobi is hobby quality. Dewalt is much better.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I am super happy with this Bosch. It will turn this 11/4 screw fed bit.












if you find something it won't turn like this 21/4 screw fed bit it is time to bring out the big guns.


















The run time is also great.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

My apologies for my confusion, but I read that you were going from a B&D, which is sold at Wal Mart, and considering a Chicago Electric, which is sold at Harbor Freight, and wanted to buy something that lasts at least 20 years. I believe you must decide whether you want something cheap, or something good. 

If you're concerned about the price of batteries, Ridgid advertises a lifetime battery warranty. Worth a look.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Keep in mind for a casual user, an inexpensive drill very well may last 20 years.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I will only buy Rigid cordless drills because of the Lifetime Warranty. I had a 12v drill that both batteries went bad. It's a little hassle taking them to a service center and time waiting for return, but both batteries were replaced free.
I bought (HD) my Dad the 12v drill and impact driver set for $100. It even has more power than my 12v set. And you can get a set with one of the batteries are larger amh one.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I won't buy any more portercable. I had two portercable drills, and all 4 batteries died. I now have 4 Bosch drills and all 8 batteries are still good. 2 of the drills are over 5 years old.


----------



## buffumjr (Jan 9, 2015)

Decision made!

Dewalt, all the way!

The 771 is the winnah! I'll go to Ace Hardware and lay out the $99.95! I'll save my $100 HD gift card for something else. I want to thank all concerned for their input!

BTW. Woodchipping projects included my six drawer lathe stand, my tool cabinet, tool presentation boxes, and firearm presentation boxes.

"The quality is remembered long after the price is forgotten!" $99.95 cash is OK!


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

ryan50hrl said:


> Keep in mind for a casual user, an inexpensive drill very well may last 20 years.


Someone who rebuilds their own batteries doesn't strike me as a casual user. 

Good choice on the DeWalt. Their 20v max line looks like a good platform to build on if you want other cordless tools in the future.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Ya never know....some people are tinkerers. 

I agree on the 20v line, I've been trying to convince my wife I should upgrade. Hasn't worked so well yet though.


----------



## buffumjr (Jan 9, 2015)

ryan50hrl said:


> Ya never know....some people are tinkerers.
> 
> I agree on the 20v line, I've been trying to convince my wife I should upgrade. Hasn't worked so well yet though.


Can't advise you there. 


Rebuilding your battery pack is easy. Care should be taken to evaluate the build vs buy choice. If your build price is 90% of your buy price, then buy.

There are numerous websites that sell NiCads and other battery types. I use www.batteryspace.com. They come in all sizes and types.

Step 1. CAREFULLY remove the screws that hold the case together, and CAREFULLY remove the top. Carefully document how the batteries go together. You will need this.
Step 2. With a cheapo voltmeter, discover which pin is positive and which negative. Document. (you always document, because some of us have CRS. (can't remember s t.))
Step 3. Measure the old battery cell. Decide what cell it is, e.g. A, or AA, and whole, half, 2/3, etc.
Step 4. Buy from the website the nearest size battery without going over the size. Choose the option with tabs.
Step 5. Carefully solder the tabs the same way as the original batteries. If there is space left over, fill with cardboard.
Step 6. Test with the voltmeter for proper polarity. Important!
Step 7. CAREFULLY put the top back on and screw it down.
Step 8. (don't laugh) Put on your face shield and gloves, and plug the newly rebuilt pack into the charger. You'll know right away if there's a problem.
Test in the appliance, and enjoy, until it, too craps out and you do it again.

Recycle the old batteries at a hardware store.

Hope some of you are daring enough to try this.

BTW. Li-Ion Dewalt battery pack, $49.95 to $99.95 at HD depending on the size. Batteryspace Li-Ion batteries, $3 - $5 each. You would need 5 to get 18.5V. $25 is 50% of $49.95. Build.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

hwebb99 said:


> I won't buy any more portercable. I had two portercable drills, and all 4 batteries died. I now have 4 Bosch drills and all 8 batteries are still good. 2 of the drills are over 5 years old.


I watched a u tube and a guy showed how to trick the battery into charging again. If my DeWalts poop I'm going to try it. But I need to find that U tube again. He shocked it I think with a car battery charger.

Al


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've heard it can work as a temporary fix and get you a few more charges, but that it's not a log term solution.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Just picked this set up last week:

http://www.dewalt.com/tools/cordless-combo-packs-20v-max-combo-packs-dck290l2.aspx

It was a little pricey but holy crap! Talk about powerful cordless tools. I've been using the makita 18v LXT at work for the last few years, and even for as much as I like them, their power output pales in comparison to this DeWalt 20v max kit. 

I know it may be more than a hobbyist could justify spending, but if you're drilling steel or masonry or driving lags/long screws frequently it's definitely the way to go.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> I watched a u tube and a guy showed how to trick the battery into charging again. If my DeWalts poop I'm going to try it. But I need to find that U tube again. He shocked it I think with a car battery charger.
> 
> Al


Doesn't matter some sob stole every tool they could carry out of my shop. Including those drills, luckily they weren't very strong.


----------



## fareastern (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't buy cordless drills with Nicads any more.My most recent was the best priced Li-ion powered drill available,a Hitachi 18v simply because it was extra good value in a promotion.The weight saved by having lithium batteries is appreciated too.


----------



## buffumjr (Jan 9, 2015)

Ordered the Dewalt 771 yesterday! Will arrive Wednesday! I'll trade off the B&D and the Craftsman at an open air flea market near me. :icon_smile:

I've used the Dewalt drills helping to make scenery for our church's Christmas pageant. The only ones more powerful were Rigid. Those were ridiculous. Took a strong arm. The Dewalts required strength, too. But then, I was borrowing contractor grade Dewalts. The Harbor Freight offering didn't last. It ran out of power fast. Got kicked to the curb. We were driving big (5") deck screws into 2x4.

Can't wait for it to get here. It may not be contractor grade, but it's way above the B&D Quantum 120, is 1/2", and can run 1,500 RPM for those small bits. Downshift for the big bits.

With the gift card, I was out $26. I missed the sale. Oh well, "The quality is remembered long after the price is forgotten.":icon_smile::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

didnt read the whole thread, but good call on the 20vMax. LIon is just superior in every way.

Ok, you cant rebuild the battery. Who cares, my drill will last ALL day on a charge, nicds die in a few hours at best, weaken over the span, and lose capacity with each charge.

20vMax is great, early lithium packs used tube batteries that inserted into the handles, it restricted tool design. they corrected that and these little batteries are just amazing.

enjoy


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

I have been in the market for a new cordless also... Glad to have found this thread.
I was going to go with the Ryobi drill & driver combo kit but after reading thru here and looking at several reviews on the Home Depot site I've decided to fly with the Dewalt 20 Volt.
I have a few other Dewalt tools and am quite pleased with their performance so guess I'll stick with it. The Ryobi price is attractive and I'd like to have the impact driver but I think the added torque will cover those bases.
..Jon..


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

If it were me, I'd shy away form Ryobi, Craftsman (other than the nextec line), and Black and Decker cordless powertools....I don't think they hold up the same as Dewalt or Milwaukee, and often are close in price.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Lithium batterys can be drained and recharged about 1000 times.


----------



## buffumjr (Jan 9, 2015)

It depends on what you do. As I said in my first post, my B&D Quantum 120 went 20 years. It still is a good drill, but my needs have grown. If you are drilling pine with 3/8" or less, and driving #8 or less wood screws into pine, it works great. It also works great drilling 1/8" mild steel, and aluminum with 3/16" or larger bits. In drilling 3/8 holes into treated 4x4, it stalls, and uses battery quickly. I am now drilling into oak, and tool steel. I'm using smaller bits in aluminum. When drilling with small bits, if too slow, they snap.

Ryobi may work for you, if your materials and bits fall into the mild use range. But, the cheapest Ryobi, at HD, is $79. The cheapest Dewalt, albeit NiCad, is $89. Cheapest Li-Ion Dewalt is $119. Cheapest Rigid is $139. 

In visiting construction sites and industrial sites, I see Dewalt, Milwaukee, Rigid, Bosch, rarely some Makita. Mostly Dewalt and Rigid. When I ask the workers, they all say the same thing. Why waste money on tools that won't hold up? Their job is to do their job, not run to the hardware store after another drill.

In 1974, I bought a Sansui 8 Deluxe stereo receiver. The salesman told me if I spent slightly more than I planned, I'd be happier with the higher end product longer. I still use that stereo. Pay the higher price for the better drill, unless you need light (as in not heavy). Yeah, you'll feel "stung" for a few days, but a short time later, you'll be glad you did.:yes:


----------



## buffumjr (Jan 9, 2015)

It arrived! POWER! Side by side with the B&D, no comparison! The torque! The speed! WHY DIDN'T I DO THIS SOONER?!?!?

The battery is rebuildable. 4 Phillips screws. I would say, barring theft, fire, flood, or the Rapture, this should last 20 years. Saturday is the Mexican Market, sort of an outdoor flea market with as much barter as purchase. The Craftsman goes out. 

I'm keeping the B&D for driving screws so one drill can drive screws, and one can cut holes.

I have an old B&D powered screwdriver with two Chinese replacement batteries. That goes to the market, too.

I'll be looking for antique metal working tools for trade. E.g. I saw a wrench with the Ford logo on it. It reputedly came from a toolkit from a Model A Ford. You can also buy lots of Chinese trash there.


----------



## Bleedinblue (Mar 4, 2014)

ryan50hrl said:


> If it were me, I'd shy away form Ryobi, Craftsman (other than the nextec line), and Black and Decker cordless powertools....I don't think they hold up the same as Dewalt or Milwaukee, and often are close in price.


I mostly agree, but I have a Craftsman 20V impact wrench that I've beat to hell and it just won't stop. A Craftsman drill or impact driver for woodworking would be pretty far down my list though.


----------



## peridigm (Dec 29, 2014)

I bought two of the 771 kits from Newegg back in November for $79 each. Two batteries, charger, and bag. They were refurbished but work and look brand new. They are now $105.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA10Z1HS2097


----------

